# Chillout Musik :)



## refload (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

eine Freund und Arbeitskollege von mir porduziert chillout Musik. Ist evtl nicht für jemadn etwas aber schaut doch mal rein und schreibt wie euch der Song gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21iHrTO6Ie8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Viele Grüße!


----------

